# TOOLMAKER'S CLAMPS KIT Video Kit Tour



## Doug Gray (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey Guys (and Gals)

Tonight in my shop ... I made a quick video giving a "tour" of my latest offering, a complete kit with drawings and materials to create a pair toolmaker's clamps.
Please check it out and let me know what you think.

Build video's to follow












store here








						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com
				




Thanks for looking. Enjoy your shop time.


----------

